# Building on agriculture land



## Cyprusnext (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi!
I read somewhere that it is not longer allowed to build on agriculture land, only on residential. Is this true?


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi mushmonster

There are issues at th emoment for those wishing to build on agricultural land. In November 2016 the Interior Minister issued a decree on building permits designed to curb profiteering in non-residential areas by property developers.

The decree permitted the construction of a home for own use, within a 500-metre radius from the boundaries of residential areas, and provided the structure has access to all basic utilities – road access, electricity and water lines. However, the rules are open to interpretation, with is causing the planning authorities difficulties in issuing permits.

I have a couple of friends who want to build on family-owned agricultural land but have been unable to get permits.

Regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mushmonster said:


> I'm thirsty for an exciting new but I'm afraid that's not true  I hope I'm wrong but it's still allowed to build on agriculture land...


Are you in the Northern part of Cyprus? If so any information you give is likely to be wrong.


----------

